

Adblockers are immoral - Doubleguitars
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/05/17/adblockers-are-immoral-and-mobile-networks-should-know-better

======
dozzie
Sorry, but there's no obligation for the world to keep your business model
viable. If you hold on to it no matter what, it's your problem, not mine. I'm
not required to feed you while you pursue your whims about lifestyle. On the
other hand, you could try doing something of actual use, like carpentry.

------
iovar
This is one of the most annoyingly designed sites I've ever seen.

The float-to-the right-to-see-the-background effect, reminds of the awfulness
of MySpace when DHTML was a thing. Only it's worse.

Also, the article loses a lot of credibility when it responds to anyone
calling the ad-infested web horrible, with this:

""" No, it really wasn’t – it was perfectly fine, you’re just being a snob.
The Web works well for me with the ads displayed. """

Yes, it's perfectly fine... If you want to punch-the-monkey, a dozen popups
beneath your window, moving images that can cause photo-epilepsy all over the
place and of course the latest trend: "Oh, you scrolled a couple of times? Let
me show you a huge overlay ad with a very dark backdrop(that isn't always
click-to-dismiss) and a very obscure close button."

Truth is that people are naturally becoming more resistant to ads, which leads
to making them more intrusive. And this in turn leads anyone that can, to seek
ways to get rid of them.

This may continue for a few years, but I think that publishers should begin
preparing for alternate sources of income, instead of hoping to go back in
time.

Disclaimer: I've used ads, made even some(little) money of them. And I use
AdBlock because the web is truly awful without it.

------
radoslawc
I find hard to comprehend how some people don't see those really obtrusive ads
(flashing, overlay etc.) same as spam or other unsolicited product information
like flyers being put to your mailbox. And for former ones this is in many
countries treated as felony or either way forbidden by law.

Frequent contra argument to "I'm not influenced by ads so I'm not going to buy
this stuff either way" is that it works on subliminal level, yada yada. And
that's what's immoral, mildly brainwashing people.

------
emmab
> No, it really wasn’t – it was perfectly fine, you’re just being a snob. The
> Web works well for me with the ads displayed.

I have a lot of trouble reading when there is something moving on my screen

~~~
RexRollman
On my god, this. I hate trying to read while animations are running. And
whoever came up with the idea of autoplay video is an asshole.

------
DigitalSea
Wow, those canvas ads are incredibly annoying. I accidentally clicked a
Hootsuite advertisement by accident when visiting this article. Absolutely
horrible and people wonder why a lot of web users block ads. How about instead
of clinging to an antiquated business model of advertising sites like TNW try
something new?

~~~
borisvvz
I don't think advertising is a antiquated but banners are. We are trying
something new and this is it. It's new and needs to be fine-tuned but we hope
it will be less annoying than seeing banners all over a page. Give us another
chance or at least keep an open mind.

------
lightlyused
Sorry, did that site have ads? I didn't see any.

